# Jonas Green park



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Anybody tried for crabs and perch it's about time


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Perch are around in the Severn now. I started seeing some crabbing activity in the region.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Spent about 2 hours yesterday afternoon, high tide. No bite. Saw about 10 people fishing on pier and under the pier. I did't see anyone with any kinda fish.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

This is from Saturday- 17 9 inches or better. I started with worms under a bobber and switched to lures- spinner jigs (safety pin spinner arms with an assortment of jighead/soft plastic combo).









Today- kept 29 9 inch+ and gave them all away, landed at least 40. I used both spinner jigs and tandem jig rigs. 

All of these fish were caught along private docks in the Severn.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

you were on a kayak I presumed ???
anyway great job !!!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

It is time for white perch with lures in shallow water. I am catching them off a pier on the Tred Avon River in Oxford Md. No more then 2-4' of water. Any little jig or spinner type lure will get them. Look out for them rockfish, they will give you a hard time with light line and little lures. I know about that. LOL!


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Avoid Jonas Green on Tuesday 5/25. Depending on what time you get there, you may have to walk several miles after parking.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Why? Any event going on?


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Blue Angels show. They park from Jonas Green all the way back to 50.


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

Was thinking about going there for the airshow. What time would you need to get there?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

earl of DC said:


> you were on a kayak I presumed ???
> anyway great job !!!!


No, but kayak guys will def hit him hard and well.

They were in both shallow and deeper pilings.


----------

